# Flywheel help!!



## dbred330ci (Jun 1, 2009)

I have a 1972 BMW Bavaria and I beleive the flywheel is past being resurfaced. I have search for a longtime and found flywheel for $390 http://www.bavauto.com/se1.asp?dept_id=22

If anyone has any suggestions for me to look I would be great full.


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

eBay seller "Gripforce" sells a lot of flywheel/clutch packages at a great price....I think they have an 800 number in their listings, so maybe you can call them and ask about your particular application. Check it out.


----------



## dbred330ci (Jun 1, 2009)

Ok thanks for the info. I will give it a shot.


----------

